# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  StyleBoston reviews Front Street and Lobster Pot

## MIke R

nice piece.....

http://styleboston.tv/3046/24-hours-...-provincetown/

----------


## Rosemary

Very nice.  We haven't had a chance to visit Front St. but the Lobster Pot is always good.

----------


## MIke R

Front Street...top 5 restaurants of all time for me....hardest reservation in town....I am on a weekly schedule which I have to book in May....

just love everything about it...the food..the vibe..the ambiance ( dark and bohemian)

how about this?...same crew of waitresses, waiters, sous chefs, chefs, hostesses and bartenders since I first started going 15 years ago.....we are literally all growing old together....to me that speaks volumes for the place

done a few New Years Eves there,.....extraordinary

----------


## MIke R

Lobster Pot..very touristy but unquestionably the best clam chowder in the universe...virtually win every contest they enter

----------


## Rosemary

Front Street has been off my radar.  I had no idea that nice group has been there so long.  New Year's Eve must be something-what a special place to welcome a new year. The Lobster Pot-I AM a tourist!  We love everything about it. 
Side by side with nice folks from Omaha and Hartford, talking the virtue of steamed or baked stuffed.

----------


## andynap

So why do you take us to 2nd rate Bubbalas??  } :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

I was waiting for that question...

very simply..Front Street is a small dark restaurant below street level...no views...and no tables bigger than for 6..very intimate seating.....really not a good format at all for the kind of forum gatherings we have had in the past...Bubulas was much much better suited for that sort of thing and Bubulas is good too...

----------


## andynap

Nice tap dance  :P . Let's see- we have had the enormous amount of *7* people.

----------


## MIke R

come to PTown....dine with me there..and you will totally agree...Kevin and Martin will weigh in when they read this and totally agree with me...absolutely not a place for big gatherings...small intimate dinners...

----------


## andynap

*SEVEN PEOPLE*

----------


## MIke R

> Nice tap dance  :P . Let's see- we have had the enormous amount of *7* people.




7 would fit no where there comfortably ....no where..and the ones before that were 10 and up....

----------


## andynap

Theresa and Mike went to Front Street with you and Wendi and Kate and Kevin and Lena- = 7

----------


## MIke R

and if were 7...it probably started out as twice that as they always do and then culled down as  the date got close...which every single one  has done up to this point....my 36 er at SRC was 50...my 12 er last spring was 20.....

----------


## MIke R

> Theresa and Mike went to Front Street with you and Wendi and Kate and Kevin and Lena- = 7




no they didnt..we had  a power blackout that night and the town was out..we went to Fannizis instead outside of town

----------


## amyb

Boys-play nice! Shake hands.

----------


## andynap

When we went it was 7 not 30 down to 7

----------


## MIke R

and yes we have done 7 with friends..only one table, *IF* its available, will fit that  and we always hated the tightness  of the fit...not comfortable one bit

read my lips


intimate dining for 4 or less

----------


## andynap

See if I care-  :p

----------


## MIke R

> When we went it was 7 not 30 down to 7




it was well above 12 right to the end...I can give you names

remember Hallie???..who posted in here a while back..she wad coming with 4 ,.and canceled last minute...and there were others

----------


## MIke R

> See if I care-  :p




 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

scooch......del la prima clasa

----------


## KevinS

7 is a tight fit.

----------


## andynap

Tight is good- sometimes

----------


## MIke R

thank you Kev

the man is being impossible....LOL

----------


## sbhlvr

I agree, it's just about impossible inless you sit a two tables near each other.

Mike, sorry I missed you at the booth last week. Saw your pic's with the bass and the one of Lena!
It was so hot that day in p-town. Weather was great all week.

----------

